# Wooden Vs Glass Vivariums for Reptiles!



## Ricki123 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi,

I just want some feedback on your opinions about which is the better material for reptile accommodation taking into account the advantages and disadvantages of both materials, including the properties of glass/wood (e.g. heat efficiency, conduction, strength, waterproof? etc....)

But MAINLY taking into account the benefits and quality of life for the reptile by using either wood or glass.

Thanks,
Ricki


----------



## Rodders (Jan 23, 2009)

It kinda depends on what you're housing I guess...I've HEARD that wood doesnt cope with humidity as well as glass, but I dont know how much truth is in that, im sure someone will clarfiy that at some point. 

I think wood vivs are cheaper too, you can get modified ones for cheaper i imagine and I assume they're a hell of a lot eaier to DIY.

But yeah theres things to consider like what reptile, for example it wouldn't be a good idea to house a cham in a glass viv 'cause their reflections can stress 'em out. 

Im sure sure someone can clarify on this though seems I dont have too much experience with wood vivs.


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

I prefer wood. With wood you can modify, drill holes etc. They hold heat better and can be made water proof. More light is reflected back into the viv.
cheers arthur.


----------



## anubis & crystal (Feb 25, 2007)

I make both, and would have to go with wood. As said, they can be made water proof, hold the heat MUCH better than glass vivs, are are cheaper. Glass do offer the plus of being able to see much more of what is going on inside the viv, but you can get half wood, half glass vivs, which are my fave.


----------



## richingram (May 11, 2008)

i think your right . wood has better insulation . providing you have a good ventilation system the condensation factor is small. im at the mo changing all our vivs from shop bought glass to custom wood made vivs already ive see a great reduction in the electricity im using, they are far less expensive to purchase and if made properly you can stack them. i have just had three 5x2x2 vivs made and they stand where one glass viv used to be


----------



## anubis & crystal (Feb 25, 2007)

I have to admit, I'd forgoten about the fact that you can't stack most glass vivs, so wooden are space saving as well as money saving.


----------

